# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  أم يابانية تتسبب في موت طفلها لانشغالها بالدردشه على الانترنت

## shams spring

*
أم يابانية تتسبب في موت طفلها لانشغالها بالدردشه على الانترنت 



 قناة العربية 

 أعلنت الشرطة اليابانية الجمعة أنها اعتقلت أما شابة تبلغ من العمر 29 عاما لأنها تركت ابنها المريض يموت السنة الماضية وهو في شهره التاسع عشر بينما كانت منشغلة بالدردشة على الانترنت.

 وشرحت الشرطة في بيان أن "هذه المرأة كانت لديها مسؤولية عائلية. ومع أنها كانت تدرك أن طفلها يعاني من نقص في الوزن ومن الحمى، تركته في سريره من دون أن تقدم إليه أي عناية صحية، ما أدى إلى وفاة الطفل من جراء التهاب رئوي".*

----------

